# Pensacola Pass sheepshead



## SparetimeII (Apr 29, 2009)

I have always heard of a big sheepshead run in Pensacola Pass and I would love to fish it one time. When does it usually start?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Spareti[URL='https://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/threads/pensacola-pass-sheepshead.943245/reply?quote=8148456']Reply[/URL]meII said:


> I have always heard of a big sheepshead run in Pensacola Pass and I would love to fish it one time. When does it usually start?


From what I read yesterday on another forum it's going on right now at the 3 mile bridge. Haven't seen anything about the pass.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

June......... lol


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

there's a gravel bed on the west side of the pass.
jack


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

jack2 said:


> there's a gravel bed on the west side of the pass.
> jack


That was washed away in Sally, nothing left to fish......lol just Kidding.

OP, starting next month, I will be loking for them there. By Easter, should be thick


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

best time to getum is on an incoming tide. just follow the boats.
jack


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

The "run" is fine & all. But we have thousands of resident sheeps that live on every single bay bridge, year round. No reason to wait until those migratory fish are hanging out in the pass. We tear them up on the i10 in middle of August, limit out all the time on 3 Mile in December, & fill coolers at Sykes in the spring when everyone else is out piled up on top of each other in the pass during "the run." Mix & match any of the three bridges I mentioned in the above sentence with any month of the year & the same is true.























I went two out of the last four nights & we killed them. Tons of five plus pound fish & two over seven pounds landed the last two trips.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow, that’s awesome. I’ve never caught a sheepshead at night before. Any tip on how to target them at night?


----------



## calgonefishing (12 mo ago)

ThaFish said:


> The "run" is fine & all. But we have thousands of resident sheeps that live on every single bay bridge, year round. No reason to wait until those migratory fish are hanging out in the pass. We tear them up on the i10 in middle of August, limit out all the time on 3 Mile in December, & fill coolers at Sykes in the spring when everyone else is out piled up on top of each other in the pass during "the run." Mix & match any of the three bridges I mentioned in the above sentence with any month of the year & the same is true.
> View attachment 1087122
> View attachment 1087123
> View attachment 1087124
> ...


Nice catch. Are you fishing from a bridge or boat?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

calgonefishing said:


> Nice catch. Are you fishing from a bridge or boat?


Boat. I run out to the pilings, tie up, then get off & fish from the piling. Much easier when targeting sheepshead.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

goheel said:


> Wow, that’s awesome. I’ve never caught a sheepshead at night before. Any tip on how to target them at night?


Thanks man! I target them the same at night as I do during the day, with the exception of bumping the leader size (they don't seem to be as leader shy at night) to 30 lb. I run 8 to 10 feet of 30 lb. leader connected via an Albright to my braid, & generally use a size 2 or 1 (NOT 1/0 or 2/0, no clue why people use such large hooks for these fish) j-hook (I use Mustad beak bait hooks, specifically), with as few split shots as I can get away with placed 6 to 12 inches above the hook. I drop it up current & then tight line off the bottom, lifting every 10 to 15 seconds or so to make sure I'm still in contact with the bottom. The only bait I use is oysters when I fish the lower bay bridges.


----------



## calgonefishing (12 mo ago)

I'm coming down in March to target sheepshead and want to avoid ft pickens because of covid and crowds on small pier. Is bob sykes bridge a good place to target them during the run? No boat. Thx


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

No Covid in Florida. You’ll be ok.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

calgonefishing said:


> I'm coming down in March to target sheepshead and want to avoid ft pickens because of covid and crowds on small pier. Is bob sykes bridge a good place to target them during the run? No boat. Thx


Sykes is fantastic for sheeps during that time, if you're landlocked.


----------



## ifish911 (May 21, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> The "run" is fine & all. But we have thousands of resident sheeps that live on every single bay bridge, year round. No reason to wait until those migratory fish are hanging out in the pass. We tear them up on the i10 in middle of August, limit out all the time on 3 Mile in December, & fill coolers at Sykes in the spring when everyone else is out piled up on top of each other in the pass during "the run." Mix & match any of the three bridges I mentioned in the above sentence with any month of the year & the same is true.
> View attachment 1087122
> View attachment 1087123
> View attachment 1087124
> ...


Hey Dude. Been awhile. Nice fish. Buddy from Kentucky!!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

calgonefishing said:


> I'm coming down in March to target sheepshead and want to avoid ft pickens because of covid and crowds on small pier. Is bob sykes bridge a good place to target them during the run? No boat. Thx


I have to ask (rhetorically)... at this point, if you're that worried about Covid, why travel?

ThaFish, thanks for the input... droppin' some knowledge!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

SurfRidr said:


> I have to ask (rhetorically)... at this point, if you're that worried about Covid, why travel?
> 
> ThaFish, thanks for the input... droppin' some knowledge!


I almost asked the same thing. Glad someone did, because I was curious as well.


----------



## calgonefishing (12 mo ago)

SurfRidr said:


> I have to ask (rhetorically)... at this point, if you're that worried about Covid, why travel?
> 
> ThaFish, thanks for the input... droppin' some knowledge!


Basically, bored as hell at this point.


----------

